# Old Bike Events in the Pacific Northwest



## jerrywge (Aug 3, 2010)

Centralia, WA, August 6,7 and 8, 2010, all day, all weekend, The Annual Pedals and Pistons Meet, held at the Yard Birds Complex, 2100 North National Ave, Centralia, WA.  Big swap meet, vintage motorcycle show, beer garden, live music, lots of fun and lots of good two wheel stuff.  Contact Rick Gilmore 253-826-0252 for details and vendor info.  I have a flyer I can email to you if you need one. 

Tacoma, WA August 28th, Annual Lemay Open House and Bicycle Concours, over 2,000 cars on display, 5,000 attendees, a huge event with a judged show of antique and classic bicycles.  Contact Ron Summer 206-364-0922 or Phil Marshall  at vbephil@comcast.net

Portland OR/Vancouver WA/USA, Sept 18th, Annual Iron Ranch Bicycle Swap Meet and Whizz In, 23100 NE 10th Ave, Ridgefield, WA, you know the place, you know how to get there, and you know what a great meet this is!!  One of the west coast best bicycle swap meets!!!  Usually over 40 vendors with lots of stuff.

Plan ahead for 2011!!!  Seattle, WA, 23rd Annual Old Bike Swap and Show, always the last Sunday in March, held at the Kent National Guard Armory. 

Please spread the word to others not on this list.  

I am not affiliated with any of the above events, contact the above named individuals for additional details. 

Jerry G


----------

